

Charts About Climate Change - berkay
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/11/5-charts-about-climate-change-that-should-have-you-very-very-worried/265554/

======
berkay
If you accept even the possibility that it may already be too late to prevent
global war, this talk by David Deutsch is well worth the time.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/david_deutsch_on_our_place_in_the_c...](http://www.ted.com/talks/david_deutsch_on_our_place_in_the_cosmos.html)

